# Training punch?



## MikeOstore (Jun 25, 2008)

Ey, as you may or may not know, i just started on karate.

And my question is if you guys have any tips on how to train(at home) my punches without having any special gear?

Id like to train speed, "power" and toughen my knuckles up.

Thanks !


----------



## MilkManX (Jun 25, 2008)

Speed you just have to relax while you punch. Power will come from that. Knuckles I would just do Knuckle Push Ups as that will toughen your hands and make you stronger.


----------



## MikeOstore (Jun 25, 2008)

Alright, so speed and power will just come in time with normal practising?


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 25, 2008)

MikeOstore said:


> Alright, so speed and power will just come in time with normal practising?




Yes , they will come with time.  be sure to follow your instructor's teachings and it will happen. To help focus imagine if you were striking at a mirror image of your self.  This will help with targeting.  All the speed and power is nothing if you can't focus it.


----------



## MikeOstore (Jun 25, 2008)

haha good point!


----------



## Big Don (Jun 25, 2008)

Punch holes in the air. Pay attention to form. Speed and power will come with proper body mechanics.


----------



## Empty Hands (Jun 25, 2008)

Buy a heavy bag.


----------



## bowser666 (Jun 25, 2008)

If you are looking for hand strengthening , try Iron Palm training. My style practices that.  Chang Chuan.  Not sure what other styles there are that practice it as well,  but I am sure there are lots.  You can also try different types of pushups , hold different hand strike positions and practice pushups with them. Research before you begin this type of training though as it is intense and severe.


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 26, 2008)

Get in your stance close to a wall and press your punch into the wall at close range, then middle range , then long range. hold each position for 1 minute.
 Stay relaxed but keep the pressure constant and put your mind into your elbow. 
In Wing Chun we call this elbow force, make sure train both arms equally.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 26, 2008)

Anything your instructor has you do in class can be used for this type of training, and would probably be the best place to start; that way, you know you are doing what your instructor wants, in the way s/he wants it done.

Think about this way - can you ride a bicycle?  What happened the first time you tried it?  I don't know about you - but I fell off.  But I wanted to right a bicycle very badly, so I got back up and practiced some more... and it got better.  Any physical skill is like that - the more you practice it, the better it gets (barring injury, etc.).  I wouldn't worry about power until you have good form, because if you develop power without form, you're going to hurt yourself - and once you have good form, the speed and power will come.

Enjoy your training!


----------



## Hawke (Jun 30, 2008)

Take everything with a grain of salt:

If you have access to a heavy bag look at your knuckles after a few punches to see where on your hand you are punching (scuff marks on hands).  You usually want the first two knuckles, but I don't know which style you are practicing.  

Also be careful not to lock up or hyper extend your elbows when you punch air.  Over time this will injure your elbow joint.

For hand conditioning you can get a 200+ page paperback book (sometimes libraries give them away for free) and wrap duct tape all over it to use as a punching pad.  This should be soft enough to take a punch without hurting your hands.

Be careful of hand conditioning.  You will want the use of your hands later on in life.

Common injuries when throwing incorrect punches are wrists and elbows.


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 30, 2008)

Just get a heavy bag.


----------



## still learning (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello, Best way to punch something- prefer punching bags.

Car tires are excellant thing to punch at.  First you must learn the right way to punch using the first two knuckles..and the twisting turns of you arms and fist...and how to close the fist.

Like above side- Mirrors is excellant to see yourself.  Boxing- search this the basic moves, the how too's?  Boxers stances and how they hold up there arms and hands? ...is one of better ways to defend yourself...look and feel like a boxer..keep things in tight.

Hardest part is learning when to relax and when to tighten up. When jabbing feet placement changes (weight), hooks body and feet changes directions....lots to learn...best to learn the right ways...! 

Lots of articles in this site for "speed training" which can be done at home....practice safely and wisely....there are the right and wrongs to practice this!

 (Human being is not a good punching bag-but is the best source to learn what works?)

Anything can be use for punching bags...be creative...keep it on the softer side....Aloha

PS: Better to learn running first!


----------



## hogstooth (Aug 13, 2008)

MikeOstore said:


> Ey, as you may or may not know, i just started on karate.
> 
> And my question is if you guys have any tips on how to train(at home) my punches without having any special gear?
> 
> ...


 
For toughening the knuckles; heavy bag, makiwara, knuckle push ups. You can make an inexpensive makiwara with a 2x4. Take a 8' 2x4 and bury it in the ground so that you have 4 to 5 feet exposed. Wrap thin foam pading around the top 6 to 8 inches. Wrap 1/4 inch rope around that. Then begin hitting it softly at first and over time build up to full power. Concentrate on your form. 
You want to make sure you use something with give or that can flex. Don't hit something like a wall that doesn't give. You will pay for it later on when you get arthritis. 
Speed; you can hang a tennis ball and practice hitting it while its in motion, speed bag, double ended ball. You can also practice reacting to a partner with a hand target. 
Power comes from proper body mechanics, speed, focus and proper technique.


----------



## shihansmurf (Aug 13, 2008)

Empty Hands said:


> Buy a heavy bag.



Quoted for truth.

A heavy bag is about the best investment that any martial artist can make. Make sure that you use bag gloves and learn how to properly wrap your hands to avoid injury.

Best of luck on your training.
Mark


----------



## qwksilver61 (Sep 20, 2008)

Proper placement.....slow easy... then gradually...add speed or else you will end up punishing your elbows...slower approach is always better.think of it this way if it helps...skill....speed....and lastly power....careful with the bag,as wrist sprains are common.....fists... elbows...then knees....drill in sets, time your workouts and don't try to do it all at once! You will see results in months not in a few weeks.Take pictures, measure,and weigh...to record your progress.Compliment carbo's with a protein and stay hydrated not too many sport drinks just old fashioned water ( pay attention to the color of your urine,dark and odor bad,light good)....stamina and proper form is the ticket,people have a tendency to get sloppy the faster they go...if you see this then slow down a bit...regroup and continue...follow this and you will see results....two cents.good luck my friend....


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

As far as power goes, explosion push ups (slow down, explode up) you want to start focus on form more than anything, you can learn correct form by video on the net, just check youtube, but beware of the horrible videos on there


----------

